# 4cyl or rocky mountain



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

I am trying to make a decision on one of 2 jeeps. Little background, started to do my own plowing last year instead ofjust driving for someone. We bought a 2004 ram 2500 quad cab short bed with 8' fisher x blade. It served its purpose for sure, but we picked up some residential drives and feel a little manuverability would cut the route by at least an hour or 2. So I started looking into jeeps. I found a 99 with lowmilage, but its manual 4cyl, has western uni 6 1/2 with only soft top. I also found an 04 rocky mountain edition with fisher LD 6'9" with storm gaurd, not sure if its auto or not but has a hard top as well.

I had a few questions as I'm new to this and these vehicles, so would like some opinions:

1) 4cyl vs 6cyl (only newer post 97 models)
2) auto vs man
3) what issues come with lift, the rocky has a 3.5" lift and no correction for mounting.


The jeep will be doing only the residential drives, and will serve as backup if the dodge needs it, or we pickup an account which would call for it. I am thinking it will be much better torun 2 trucks this year, and hope to fill both routes.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 200 jeep with a 6 cyl, Ive plowed for 20 years with 4 different jeeps all 6 cyl. the 6 cyl has plenty of power. never used a 4 cyl. the 4 cyl uses lower gears to make up for the power loss. I see lots of people use the 4 cyl for plowing.

I used only 1 jeep with an auto I HATED IT! I have the same problem trucks with auto. you step on the gas and no movement the engine speeds up but you dont move then when it does move its like a spring thats been loaded up. 

the 3 1/2 lift is a problem. when you angle the plow it wont sit flat on the ground the near edge will be lifted up and the far edge will have a lot of pressure on it so the outer edges will wear faster.

as for the rocky model If it has a 4:1 transfer case it will make plowing in low range a PITA.


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

Looked at it tonight. No 4 to 1 transfer case. Very good codution' low milage jeep. I think I am going with the newer one. For the extra 4k I like the 5 year newer one, the 6cyl, the Dana44 rear, and the hard top. 

What I didn't like was the lift, I'm not sure what it was, but its st least a 2in lift, it has 32x11.5's on it now, but stock rims, so when I replace them, I will scale down to 30's or 31's. 

The plow wasn't there, but he said it comes up about half an inch when fully angled to the right. Not sure how bad that is, but I hope worse case is just smaller tires.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

sounds like the 99 would be ideal to grab.
But Is the 6-1/2 blade and the soft top ideal though?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

corbel;801998 said:


> Looked at it tonight. No 4 to 1 transfer case. Very good codution' low milage jeep. I think I am going with the newer one. For the extra 4k I like the 5 year newer one, the 6cyl, the Dana44 rear, and the hard top.
> 
> What I didn't like was the lift, I'm not sure what it was, but its st least a 2in lift, it has 32x11.5's on it now, but stock rims, so when I replace them, I will scale down to 30's or 31's.
> 
> The plow wasn't there, but he said it comes up about half an inch when fully angled to the right. Not sure how bad that is, but I hope worse case is just smaller tires.


If it were me I would take the lift off the Jeep. You for sure will want a hard top for winter. You might want to look for a jeep with no plow, you don't know how hard the other owner worked that truck.

Regards Mike


----------

